

Ask HN: rate/review my LAST startup - scattered

after 7 years of working myself into the ground and never really getting anywhere I'm giving up. I'm about to turn 30 and have nothing to show for it.<p>I've sold all my business/marketing books as well as the laptop I used to code on and I'm left with just over 1000 (GBP). So here's the plan:<p>I'm buying 1000 lottery tickets for the draw this wednesday.<p>I'll update this post Wednesday night to let you all know how I got on.
======
sokoloff
At least wait until one of those mega-lotteries gets to an EV of a unit wager
is over 1.0. (Yes, I'm willing to let slip the NPV discounting, and buy
tickets when the "advertised amount" makes it a +EV wager.)

------
undertoad
Well, if you've really made up your mind then it would be damn cool to see a
post Wednesday night about your big win!

Regardless of the outcome, I hope you'll be okay with yourself (actually I
hope that for everybody). There are other things in life besides payoffs.

------
matt1
karma: 2

Maybe if you had posted more on HN you would have had a more successful
business career ;) Also, if this is serious and you are going to give up and
play the lottery, this irrational decision making may be why you never found
your success.

Regardless, success isn't measured in dollars. Once you see that, you'll
likely make more money and be more successful.

------
noodle
allow me to be the first to say that, if this is a serious post, don't do
this.

~~~
scattered
it is a serious post and I know the odds of a big win are practically non-
existent, but then again so are the odds of the kind of payoff that many on HN
have dreamt of at some stage in their life and it hasn't stopped them has it?
certainly didn't stop me :)

I'm going to start a teacher training course in September after which I'll
hopefully start a career in teaching. Whilst I don't think I'll ever lose the
entrepreneurial bug I don't think I'll ever be able to put in as much passion
as energy as I have these past few years.

In short, I've peaked, and this is just my idiosyncratic way of saying
farewell to that part of my life.

~~~
noodle
why not, instead, use that money to make an angel investment in a small, needy
startup?

odds of success are probably higher and it would feed your own bug vicariously

